# 2010 Supersix complaints



## owengr (Jun 30, 2010)

Bought a 2010 Supersix 2 three weeks ago. Rides like a dream and I love the Sram Red. When I bought it, I was focusing on the fit and getting the handlebar height perfect and I apparently didn't give the bike a proper inspection. The fork didn't match at all. The frame is a school bus yellow and the fork is a canary yellow. Being 2011, there are no forks that match anywhere. No black forks either. Fine, I will adjust my eyes.

I had a horrible headset creak that was remedied with a new headset from Cannondale. No sweat.

When I was washing the bike after a week of riding, I noticed how horrible the paint job is on the top tube. It looks like a dented up aluminum top tube with runs and dimples everywhere. Pics have been sent to Cannondale and I am awaiting their response. I know, I should have looked the bike over before I plunked down the money. I assumed the bike would have been painted by someone who wasn't wearing a welding mask. I never thought I would have to be the QC guy for Cannondale.

This evening, I noticed a 1/2" vertical crack on the head tube directly above the front brake. It looks like it is just a paint crack. Whatever it is, the bike now has no resale value when that crack is spotted. 

My LBS is doing what they can and sending in pics but this is driving me nuts. What do you think Cannondale will do?

This is getting rediculous. I have many pictures that show bad blemishes all over the top tube, but these should give you a rough idea.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Can you post some pics of the things you are talking about? I learned my lesson when I brought my bike home and noticed the fork was cracked. I brought it home 70 miles, so the next day I brought it back to have it fixed. Extra 140 miles sucked.


----------



## owengr (Jun 30, 2010)

*Picky?*

I posted a few of the many pics that I have. You can see some of the color variation between the fork and the frame on the first picture of the cracked headtube. The next pictures show some of the blemishes in the clear coat. I have had carbon bikes and I have never seen paint this bad before. Am I being super picky with this bike because it is mine? If I am being far too critical of Cannondale's paint department, please tell me.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

owengr said:


> I posted a few of the many pics that I have. You can see some of the color variation between the fork and the frame on the first picture of the cracked headtube. The next pictures show some of the blemishes in the clear coat. I have had carbon bikes and I have never seen paint this bad before. Am I being super picky with this bike because it is mine? If I am being far too critical of Cannondale's paint department, please tell me.


If it were me Id be pissed if I had any one of the problems you show in the pics. If my bike looked like the 3rd pics Id either want a refund or a new frame. I would not accept that. The bike looks like it has a poor finish. That looks like all kines of bad.


----------



## Cleaner (Jun 19, 2009)

*I have seen the same poor surface finish on 2011 Synpase*

I looked over a 2011 Synapse frame in good light and the surface quality was very poor. Wavy, mismatched decals, and looked like crap. A friend of mine just purchased it and I was making some adjustments for fit, I did not say anything but I was appalled at the poor quality. I have a 1990 Cannondale 3.0 frame that was hand painted in USA and back then the painter even signed the bike, it is workmanship in a different league.

I returned a CAAD 9 fork for poor clearcoat application in 2009. The frame was pretty good but the fork was crap finish. They did send me a new one that was better but it is pretty obvious that they are focused on production velocity rather than quality. Cannondale is no longer a company that takes pride in creating something that is excellent and is content to just make things good enough.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Devastator said:


> If it were me Id be pissed if I had any one of the problems you show in the pics. If my bike looked like the 3rd pics Id either want a refund or a new frame. I would not accept that. The bike looks like it has a poor finish. That looks like all kines of bad.


I fully agree. I've had much lower end bikes with better paint jobs than that. I think the OP should get a replacement.


----------



## owengr (Jun 30, 2010)

*Inconsistency*



Cleaner said:


> I looked over a 2011 Synapse frame in good light and the surface quality was very poor. Wavy, mismatched decals, and looked like crap. A friend of mine just purchased it and I was making some adjustments for fit, I did not say anything but I was appalled at the poor quality. I have a 1990 Cannondale 3.0 frame that was hand painted in USA and back then the painter even signed the bike, it is workmanship in a different league.
> 
> I returned a CAAD 9 fork for poor clearcoat application in 2009. The frame was pretty good but the fork was crap finish. They did send me a new one that was better but it is pretty obvious that they are focused on production velocity rather than quality. Cannondale is no longer a company that takes pride in creating something that is excellent and is content to just make things good enough.


I think their problem is with consistency. I have seen some great looking glossy supersixes and matte versions always look decent...compared to my bike.

The quality control guy must have been at home with the flu when my bike shipped. Some are good and some are bad and I ended up drawing the short straw. I somehow ended up with every problem imaginable. I take that back, it hasn't started on fire yet or broken into the house to rob me.

I think the cracked headtube will make this an open and shut case. If they try to stick me with the canary yellow fork, I will lose my sense of humor with them and ride something else. The three weeks of Cannondale ownership haven't been the best.


----------



## erict (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought the identical frame used online. Opened it up and everything looked good at first - then I noticed how the yellow fork did not come close to matching the yellow in the frame. I was not real happy either and thought maybe it was a replacement fork, but it wasn't. Once I had the bike built it's not as obvious unless you are looking for the difference. 

Good luck.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

That should get a warranty replacement. Cannondale warranties the paint for one year, from the date of purchase to the original owner. Do have a bit of patience in the process, as the Cannondale account manager/area rep will most likely inspect the bike. However, you've taken some pretty sharp pictures that clearly illustrate the flaws. Also, to address your QC concerns, I don't believe that Cannondale manufacturers its bikes. I do believe that it outsources the production to a single or various contractors. Perhaps, Starnut or DanGerous can confirm this. 

If your ride a popular bike size, Cannondale shouldn't have too much trouble providing a replacement frame in a timely manner. I certainly hope they resolved the production/supply issue that plagued the company for most of 2010. Does your shop have any other Super Sixes in the same size? Perhaps, they'll agree to frame or bike swap.

C.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought a CAAD9 in 2008 in Liquigas colors. Perfect paintjob. No imperfections or flaws whatsoever. 

I then bought a 2011 SuperSix in their "team replica" colors and at first it looked very good. But 2 weeks later I discovered a paint flaw on the front of the right fork blade. At some area the black paint wasn't applied evenly and you could actually see the white paint underneath. How the Cannondale QC missed this I have no idea... So I contacted my LBS and they took photos and sent them to the distributor in my country. 4 weeks passed and I still hadn't heard anything whether they would reject the warranty claim, ask for the fork to get repainted or just replace the fork. After approx. 5 weeks I ran into the Cannondale rep. at a road cycling event and told him about my issue. He got my name and phone number and the day after Cannondale Europe shipped out a replacement fork.

I'm happy that I got a new fork but I think the process could've been a lot faster. I believe if I hadn't run into the Cannondale rep. it would've taken much longer time... At least the old fork was usable during the waiting time...


----------



## owengr (Jun 30, 2010)

*Resolution!!*

I sent an email to my shop and to Cannondale last Thursday. I picked up my replacement frame/fork yesterday. They sent raw black carbon frameset inside of a week! The finish is very nice on the new one.

That unidirectional carbon is odd looking. It looks very industrial and the seams and grain of the carbon are very visible. Couldn't be happier. It is intimidating looking with the Sram Red. I think it might attack the neighbor's cat.

I have no idea how I got the frame so quickly. I ride a 54cm so that might have helped. Hats off to Cannondale and my LBS.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

owengr said:


> I sent an email to my shop and to Cannondale last Thursday. I picked up my replacement frame/fork yesterday. They sent raw black carbon frameset inside of a week! The finish is very nice on the new one.
> 
> That unidirectional carbon is odd looking. It looks very industrial and the seams and grain of the carbon are very visible. Couldn't be happier. It is intimidating looking with the Sram Red. I think it might attack the neighbor's cat.
> 
> I have no idea how I got the frame so quickly. I ride a 54cm so that might have helped. Hats off to Cannondale and my LBS.


Once Cdale say yes to the warranty claim AND the frame is in stock, they ship right away. Mine shipped the next day, but I was all the way across the country in CA. So, I had to wait anxiously for my CAAD10 frame.

I'm glad it worked out for you!! I love the raw carbon look too. They didn't give me that option for my CAAD10. I only got red or white as a choice.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

ziscwg said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you!! I love the raw carbon look too. They didn't give me that option for my CAAD10. I only got red or white as a choice.


A raw carbon CAAD10?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> A raw carbon CAAD10?


I think that was subject change, he likes the look of raw carbon like owengrs bike, and didnt get choice when they gave him his CAAD.


----------

